# Can You Overdose with Zyklene?



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

OH has been doing nights recently so offered to help me out by doing the tea-time feeds for the cats. I've had Merson back on the Zyklene as I won't let him out due to the bad weather so he's been more grumpypants than usual.

I've got the 450g tablets and have just found out that the OH has been giving Merson HALF of the tablet and not the third he was supposed to get!!!!!!!!!  

Merson is actually reasonably chilled, with no noticeable bad effects, but obviously I am concerned so would welcome any feedback please.

If I would really need to go some to 'overdose' then I'd be happy to hear that because, I have to confess, seeing Merson this relaxed is rather nice and being able to maintain the dose for a time would be beneficial.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> OH has been doing nights recently so offered to help me out by doing the tea-time feeds for the cats. I've had Merson back on the Zyklene as I won't let him out due to the bad weather so he's been more grumpypants than usual.
> 
> I've got the 450g tablets and have just found out that the OH has been giving Merson HALF of the tablet and not the third he was supposed to get!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Zylkene is based on casein a protein found in milk and its not been associated with any side effects or doesnt seem to have been. I would think that it wouldnt do him any harm. Certainly as a one off. I would just check with your vet though if you intend to do it on a regular basis.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure if cats can overdose on it or not, but we had one occasion last year when I first started using Zylkene, I'd given Frank 2 x 75g mixed with Webbox Lick e Lix and Seb 1 x 75g, greedy guts Frank ate both  I went in to panic mode and called the vets, vet said he'd be fine, but if I did notice anything strange to call them back or take him in, I didn't notice any difference at all, he was just normal Frank


----------

